# goat panels vs cattle panels



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Which is the best panels to use for breeding bucks?

I have heard to use cattle panels to use and it will keep them in instead of having to have other fencing with it.

I have also heard that goat panels are the best to use to keep breeding bucks in .. So which is the best you all have used?

I'm thinking of getting goat panels but they are 10 bucks higher.

Thanks for your help and advice.  

Why asking this is because I'm fixing to build another pen but will be for my bucks only.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

get the cattle pannels, they work great, i have no idea what your talking about "Goat Pannels" i have seen Hog and Cattle pannels. 

you need to put someone in with the buck to keep him company as he can tear stuff up NO MATTER WHAT you use if he is alone and doesnt want to be, i had Cattle pannels and Electric fence for my Boer buck and he went right through it untill i put a big old doe in with him, then i didnt need the electric at all.

use the affordable and structurally sound Cattle pannels and give him a friend to keep him company and you will be set


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I think you are referring to the panels with the smaller holes, right? We got some of them and I actually prefer them. They can't get caught in them, they are harder to climb on with their feet and they are more versatile if you move them later. You can use them for kid areas where the cattle panels with the larger holes, the kids can walk through when they are younger. I guess it depends on the project. If I were going to put an adult buck in there, I'd buy the cheaper cattle panels but if you ever plan to grow out any buck kids, they might be able to get out of the larger holes. I always prefer the smallest holed fencing I can find but that is just me!!


----------



## delphinium (Feb 4, 2006)

I use the panels with the smaller holes ... I think they called them "5 High" or something like that. They are slightly taller than the regular cattle panels and the holes are 4" squares. They work great for my two bucklings and two does ... however, when first born one of my (nigie) bucklings actually walked right through the holes!!!


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

It the panels that has a lot smaller holes. Here my one feed store called them goat panels. I bet they meant something else but they have smaller holes than the cattle panels. They maybe called hog panels instead. I have been searching and searching and found goat panels but my goodness they high. I want some great panels to hold my bucks so will not get out of them by climbing over them. I also want panels to keep my baby baby goats in I right now just put 2 of my other babies in a pen but I had to take them back to the other pen tonight because they have gotten out 2 times today which was through my field fencing.. I thought at first my older baby wouldn't fit through there but oh did he. So now got to go and buy other types of panels and fencing to keep babies in and breeding bucks. 

The bucks I will be getting this coming spring will be Nubian, LaMancha and Nigerian Dwarf.. 

Getting ready to add more on and take my fencing on out to the woods too. 

I want something that will handle them. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Goat panels are higher because they use more material. Cattle panel holes are large enough for a goat to get their head through. If they are horned that can be a big problem. I think the difference in a "goat" panel and a "hog" panel is the height. The squares are 4" on both. Ive had very young lambs walk right through a cattle panel


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

The only cattle panels I have right now is for my hoop houses I made alone with one cattle panel in barn. I was looking at that one today when my 2 babies goats got out but they went through my darn field fencing so had to stick their butts back in the other stall until I get new fence put up tomorrow. 

Now I needing to know what be the best panels for breeding bucks alone with keeping baby goats in when so tiny. I can't seem to find hog panels on the interent for some reason. I do lots of research before going to buy what need. I want the best for my animals. I guess I sound to protective over them..

If you know of any places online that has photos of them panels please pm me or something so I can look at them. I do not want to be caught with my drawers down when start having bucks to use for breeding. I made the mistake this year of not getting my buck pen finished. So now trying to decide what is the very best panels for them..


----------



## trob1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I prefer the combo panel as they have small spaces down low and then up high it is like the cattle panel. They are 52" tall. I also have the goat panels with the 4" squares and are 48" tall and I dont think they are as strong and need more t-post than the combo panel. What size goats do you have? Do they have horns? That will help know what is better for you.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

if you are wanting one pannel to fit all i would go with the combo,  it has narrow holes at the bottom and wider holes at the top, that way the kids cant walk through and the adults shouldnt get their heads stuck, 
not sure how the price differince would work 
what you could do ALSO is get the cattle pannel and just run a line of chicken wire along the bottom to keep the little ones in.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

Pictures of different pannels at
http://www.stockyardsupply.com/page3/

TRACTOR SUPPLY

utilitiy pannels - 4" x 4" mesh
http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=8&paID=1043&sonID=356&page=4&productID=9413

HORSE FENCE PANEL - 2" x 4" mesh
http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=8&paID=1043&sonID=356&page=1&productID=15557

FEEDLOT PANELS - various mesh and height
http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=8&paID=1043&sonID=356&page=1&productID=15509


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I use goat panels. The holes are smaller. I've seen kids walk right through the openings in cattle panels. My newborns from yesterday can't get through the goat panels.

Ruth


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cattle panels work great!!! I used a combination of wooden posts and tee-posts to reinforce the perimeter. Just don't space out your posts to far or you will be sorry. Without measuring I'm guessing my posts are about 4 to 6 feet apart which strengthens the cattle panel greatly....Tennessee John

P.s----use landscaping timbers for your wooden posts, their alot cheaper $$$


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

We used landscape timbers for posts too!! Somebody told us they would rot off at the ground fairly quickly but we'll see. Anyway, have you thought about the woven horse fence? It has small holes and isn't welded so the bucks can't break the welds. It might be cheaper than any of the panels if you figure per square foot. I've heard of some people's bucks breaking the welds on the panels. So, depending on your bucks, a hot wire might be in order on either instance. Just a though. We've seen other people using the horse fence and very, very happy with it. We are planning on making a kid lot or maybe two and we may just go with that. You have to stretch it because it is fencing so that is a downfall but the price is probably cheaper. I'll go check.


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

OK, for a 48 x 200' piece of horse fence it is $214.95 which equals out to $1.07/ft. If you bought cattle panels with 4" holes, it would cost you $1.87/ft with a total of $374.00 to do that same 200' length. So the price difference is considerable. It is a very sturdy fence. Just a thought!! BTW, that was a quote from TSC online. Prices might vary by location and I'm in Indiana. TAKE CARE!!


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

trob1 said:


> I prefer the combo panel as they have small spaces down low and then up high it is like the cattle panel. They are 52" tall. I also have the goat panels with the 4" squares and are 48" tall and I dont think they are as strong and need more t-post than the combo panel. What size goats do you have? Do they have horns? That will help know what is better for you.


You asked what size goats do you have? We have Nubians, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf , and Pygmy goats. We want something strong enough to hold the Bucks we will be getting next year. The bucks will be Nubian, LaMancha and Nigerian Dwarf.. 

We want to fix one pen only for babies but need to know what is the best panels for them so while they are in their baby goat pens we don't have to worry about dogs getting to them. 

For our Bucks we want panels that will hold them.. 

You asked did our goats have horns? Nope sure don't all my goats are hornless due to one we have a child and don't want to our child to get hurt. Next other reason no horns because of getting caught up in fencing.. 

I had farther up in one of my post what type of goats we will be getting this spring..You must missed it somehow. 

We right now have in our big yard field fencing with T post.. So with the panels we want the toughest ones to hold bucks.. We have heard stories of bucks getting out and not staying in. On our post we will be using T-Post.

So maybe that give you more information..  
Thanks for all the help..


----------



## trob1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I use combo panels between the bucks and does but I have pygmies. I have heard of the larger buck busting through all types of fencing so what ever you go with you may have to use a strand of electric to stop that. With the babies I had day old pygmy babies go through a goat panel with 4" squares so I now have horse fencing with 2" x 4" openings around my entire perimeter and combo panels on internal pens as the combo panels are 2' x 6" openings at the bottom then get larger as they go up and the babies cant get out and if they do they can't get out of the perimeter so they are safe. Now babies grow fast so within a few days they cant get out of a 4" opening so if they stay in the barn a few days your safe. With none of your goats having horns that is good so you won't have to worry about getting heads caught.


----------

